# Gimp ne s'ouvre pas sous X11



## caribouqc (15 Janvier 2012)

Bon, voilà nouvellement inscrite et déjà une question. Il faut dire que je m'arrache les cheveux sur la question depuis une semaine!!! lol!

J'ai un MacBook Pro avec Mac Os X 10.7.2

X11 version 2.6.3 (était déjà installé sur le Mac)

J'ai Gimp 2.6.11 pour Snow Leopard (supposé marcher pour Lion aussi).

Quand j'ouvre gimp, X11 s'ouvre et puis plus rien...
Dans X11 pas de fenêtre gimp
Dans gimp : juste menu pomme et gimp dans lequel il n'y a pas de commande ( juste services, hide gimp, hide others et quit gimp)


Merci de m'éclairer car j'ai désinstallé (i.e. placé à la corbeille et aussi utilisé appCleaner) plusieurs fois et réinstallé sans plus de succès!!!


----------



## caribouqc (16 Janvier 2012)

Je me réponds à moi-même. J'ai réglé mon problème en téléchargement la dernière version de XQuartz (2.7.0) directement du site de XQuartz. Celui-ci me permet d'utiliser Gimp!


----------



## QuentinBV (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à installer GIMP sous *MAC OS X Lion 10.7.4*

Pour ce faire j'ai installé X11 (X Quartz 2.7.2).

Je n'arrive pas à lancer GIMP !

Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il faut faire avec X Quartz..

JE suis perdu !

Si jamais tu peux m'aider je te remercie beaucoup,

Quentin


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2012)

Il est peut-être nécessaire de se délogger puis se relogger.
Tu as pris une version compatible de GIMP ?


----------



## Pattedechat (1 Septembre 2012)

Depuis la mise à jour 2.8, GIMP ne nécessite plus X11 pour fonctionner. C'est devenu une application native.


----------

